# 1908 Peerless rehabiliation



## jpromo

I picked up this project a while back from a local member on RRB. It was destined to hang on a wall but thankfully he deemed it too cool to meet that fate. I'm determined to make a rider out of the sucker, knowing full well it be the most involved and most pricey project I've taken on. Not the most exotic of TOC bicycles, but it spoke to me.

Here it is when I got it home. Original paint is relatively intact. Tires are pretty good and matching. rear wheel was swapped for a coaster brake and clad wheel. Missing one grip and one pedal. Seat had good leather but was falling apart, wood pan had broken at the nose and most of the stitching was gone.






My progress so far includes picking up a pair of pedals from Bricycle that match the one that was on there. I've also got a front hub coming from Bri to made the rider wheelset. I got a beautiful, original Peerless coaster hub from Willswares1220. A fixed wheel for the original wheelset from Bikewhorder. I bought a pair of 700c wood hoops from Noah Stutzman (aluminum lined ones were the same price, so I figured I couldn't go wrong there). Grabbed a pair of creme Amsterdam tires from McCaskey at the MLC meet. Just finished rehabbing the seat.

Quite a bit of work into the seat and I'm very happy with it overall. First step I started months ago was to pick up some Pecard's Antique leather dressing. They call it dressing but it really saps into the leather and works it back into usable condition. The color pulled out on the first application, but I applied often over a couple weeks to resuscitate the neglected 100 year old leather. Then I addressed the busted wood pan with some Elmer's wood glue max. This stuff is awesome. The nose is now rigid as if it had never been broken. Next, the demanding task of hand stitching all the missing seams. I bought a Speedy Stitcher sewing awl to replicate the lock stitches that were originally made. If I were to do it again, I would have pulled every stitch, but as it stands, I did about 2/3s in new thread. I was unable to do one corner because the leather on the underside had become brittle, so it was just tearing through in that corner. Luckily the rest was supple enough to stitch. Some look uneven because I couldn't always pull them tight due to the condition of the bottom leather. All things considered, it came out very well for being at its mercy.

Before:





After:













Next stop is to paint and antique the Stutzman wheels. The originals were painted black with a white skunk stripe in the middle and I will use this same scheme. Hence the decision for creme tires as much as I like black.

I picked up an old leather tool belt to use as donor leather that matches the tone of the existing grip very well. I have some veneer I will steam and wrap, then stitch together a matching glove grip, using the existing one as a template. If it matches well enough, I'll leave the original, or maybe just make a second one.

Then I can eventually get down to the bike itself.


----------



## carlitos60

*Great Project!*

Good Job on the Seat!!! Love It!
Keep the Pics Coming!!!!


----------



## mike j

Lookin' good. Nice job on that seat rehab, sewing leather is tedious enough when it's in pristine condition. Like the progress, I'm working on a similar one, good luck with it.


----------



## then8j

Impressive labor of love!! I imagine that you are getting that feeling of satisfaction starting right about now!


----------



## filmonger

Very very nice.....  I might steal some of those ideas and methods myself if you do not mind - great bike, cool project! Can't wait for the updates.


----------



## jpromo

*Rims: First step*

So I mentioned the 700c wood clinchers from Noah Stutzman's wheel shop. I plan to paint them in the original scheme outlined in the catalog and still hanging on for dear life on the one original hoop on the bike. But, I plan to give them an appropriately aged look (of course I can't just make something nice).

I started yesterday with a technique I've done before for giving wood an antiquated look. Last time didn't work so well because it was a hard oak and the ingredients didn't take, but this time worked great with what I believe is hickory. This sounds involved but it's really less than an hour of total work time.

So here are the rims as received. Unfinished, bare wood with an aluminum liner inside for extra clinching strength:





First step to giving them the dull, gray look of old wood is to brew some black tea. Brush it on the wood. The temperature doesn't matter. I did two tea applications just a few minutes apart. It gives an immediate honey tone to the wood (which disappears as it dries).





Next go find some old nails. Or anything steel or zinc coated steel seemed to work really well. Throw a chunk of steel wool in there for good measure. Then fill with some vinegar. I've read lidding it works best too. Leave it for a day or two, agitating occasionally. Then brush the vinegar concoction on the wood after the tea is on. It reacts with the tannin in the leaves and makes this glorious dull gray look. I plan to do a distressed paint job over this so the wood that ends up being exposed is of this antiqued tone. It wasn't completely dry at this point, so the dark grain will mellow a bit further.

Vinegar cocktail:





Tada:


----------



## pedal_junky

Ooh, nice work. Brought that saddle back to life very well.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Does your badge have the PEERLESS on top and on bottom or does it have PEERLESS on top and PEERLESS CYCLE WORKS CHICAGO on the bottom? Just trying to figure out when they switched because as far as I know the later ones with the PEERLESS top and bottom were sold by Sears.


----------



## jpromo

Interesting! Mine is Peerless top and bottom.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I'm sure there is a date in time that Sears took over the Peerless name. Time for more research.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo

rustyspoke66 said:


> I'm sure there is a date in time that Sears took over the Peerless name. Time for more research.




This exact bike is outlined in the 1908 Sears catalog. It's amazing the amount of detail they put into the description of it since pictures were limited.


----------



## jpromo

So.. I left a couple steps out, but the bike is 95% complete at this point. I had to rush today to lace the wheels and mock it all together for pictures to submit for an event deadline. Very happy with how the wheels came out. At first, they just looked like somebody sanded paint off, which is the concern with distressing anything, but a little more sanding, a little antiquing glaze and sealant, and they jive pretty well.

I'm not sold on the creams.. I love the look but I feel they stand out too much against the rest of the bike. I didn't originally want to go blackwall since I opted to paint the rims to original spec versus just staining them. So it'd be black against black. What do you guys think? Maybe I just need to put a few miles on my dirt road.


----------



## Nick-theCut

Great looking wheels on a killer looking bike.  Patients and perseverance pays off.  Since your a patina guy, ever considered dirtying up the tires?


----------



## decotriumph

*Lookin' good!*

Thanks for the detailed info on the work you're doing. That seat is very impressive. Good job on the rims, too. I have a 1914 Peerless frame & fork on the way, so I'll be doing something similar.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

*revitalized*

Outstanding work. What type of wheels and tires did you go with? Kind Regards - David


----------



## VR6GTiGuy

That came out great!

I agree with your comment about the tires.  They do draw your eye to them right now.  Let them age a bit and ride them and they will look better.  I have some experience with those tires and they will yellow a bit over time with sun exposure.  

The seat is killer.  I have a similar one on a bike I have, but I don't know if I am brave enough to tackle that job.


----------



## jpromo

VR6GTiGuy said:


> The seat is killer.  I have a similar one on a bike I have, but I don't know if I am brave enough to tackle that job.




Thank you! It was slow and scary. Every thread that tore through chipped away at my soul.


----------



## jpromo

Wheeled Relics said:


> Outstanding work. What type of wheels and tires did you go with? Kind Regards - David




The wheels were made by Stutzman Wheel in Ohio. It's an Amish shop that makes all kinds of antique reproductions out of wood (fenders, chainguards, car pieces, cannon wheels). He'll make them in several sizes and in any spoke count. Really an all around great business to deal with and the work is spectacular. The tires are Electra Amsterdams; they no longer make these cream ones unfortunately.


----------



## jpromo

Nick-theCut said:


> Great looking wheels on a killer looking bike.  Patients and perseverance pays off.  Since your a patina guy, ever considered dirtying up the tires?




I will definitely be experimenting with that. I figured since they were cream, they would blend in, but they look white compared to the antiquated ivory on the bike. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nick-theCut

jpromo said:


> I will definitely be experimenting with that. I figured since they were cream, they would blend in, but they look white compared to the antiquated ivory on the bike. Any thoughts?




I've played around with sponging on watered down black acrylic paint(which is water based).  Maybe mix your own antique color combo of brown and black.  Start with it extremely watery and see if you like it.  The idea is to spread it on and wipe it off.  It will slightly stain the rubber and the left behind paint in cracks looks like dirt.  If you don't like it you just have to rub it down with soapy water.  Just use a t-shirt or rag to wipe it down and try to avoid streaks.  That's my approach.


----------



## jpromo

Nick-theCut said:


> I've played around with sponging on watered down black acrylic paint(which is water based).  Maybe mix your own antique color combo of brown and black.  Start with it extremely watery and see if you like it.  The idea is to spread it on and wipe it off.  It will slightly stain the rubber and the left behind paint in cracks looks like dirt.  If you don't like it you just have to rub it down with soapy water.  Just use a t-shirt or rag to wipe it down and try to avoid streaks.  That's my approach.




That's great. The antiquing glaze I bought would probably be perfect for that, since that's exactly what it was designed for. I'll have to give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## Greg M

Your tea blend might help take the edge off those tires.


----------



## Nickinator

Nice job Jason! I appreciate your sharing all the knowledge you've acquired through the process  I like the contrast of the cream tires, and once they mellow a bit they'll look even better. I want to make a rider out of my 1898 Tribune, which will involve removing the orig wood wheel and fixie hubs, (to save for display) and find some rider wheels and hubs. It a little daunting!:eek:

Darcie


----------



## Gordon

*nice*

Great job Jason! I have what appears to be the same seat on my Elgin King. Unfortunately mine was not able to be resewn, but I took it to a shoe shop and they glued the edges together with some special leather cement.


----------



## jpromo

Gordon said:


> Great job Jason! I have what appears to be the same seat on my Elgin King. Unfortunately mine was not able to be resewn, but I took it to a shoe shop and they glued the edges together with some special leather cement.




They were both sold by Sears at the same time, so it's likely the same saddle. I think mine reads "Leader 6" on the skirt.


----------



## jpromo

Nickinator said:


> Nice job Jason! I appreciate your sharing all the knowledge you've acquired through the process  I like the contrast of the cream tires, and once they mellow a bit they'll look even better. I want to make a rider out of my 1898 Tribune, which will involve removing the orig wood wheel and fixie hubs, (to save for display) and find some rider wheels and hubs. It a little daunting!:eek:
> 
> Darcie




I'm excited to get riding this one! I used period hubs and left it fixed in back even though I picked up an original Peerless coaster (3$ upgrade at the time). I just wanted it on the road after so long. It has definitely been my most time and money consuming project but it's a lot of fun and something different for me.


----------



## pedal_junky

jpromo said:


> So.. I left a couple steps out, but the bike is 95% complete at this point. I had to rush today to lace the wheels and mock it all together for pictures to submit for an event deadline. Very happy with how the wheels came out. At first, they just looked like somebody sanded paint off, which is the concern with distressing anything, but a little more sanding, a little antiquing glaze and sealant, and they jive pretty well.
> 
> I'm not sold on the creams.. I love the look but I feel they stand out too much against the rest of the bike. I didn't originally want to go blackwall since I opted to paint the rims to original spec versus just staining them. So it'd be black against black. What do you guys think? Maybe I just need to put a few miles on my dirt road.




Very well done Jason. What is this event deadline you speak of?


----------



## jpromo

pedal_junky said:


> Very well done Jason. What is this event deadline you speak of?




Greenfield Village is a large-scale preservation project started by Henry Ford who relocated tons of old buildings destined for demolition to one location and created a historical community spanning 1400s to 1900s buildings, houses, etc. Things like a smithy shop, plantation, the Wright Bros bicycle shop, and Thomas Edison's workshop. I'm among the nerdiest 25 year olds I know.

They do events on weekends throughout the year and I've participated in their classic car show ('33-75) with some prewar ballooners, but their antique car show is pre-33. Participation is juried as they seek accuracy and period correct appearance so you submit for registration with pictures and info first.


----------



## pedal_junky

Wow, too cool. Maybe some photos of the preservation project as well?


----------



## Nickinator

Hey Jason- what is that contraption you're using for a (kick)stand?

Darcie


----------



## jpromo

Nickinator said:


> Hey Jason- what is that contraption you're using for a (kick)stand?
> 
> Darcie




Ha, it's a vintage Persons stand that loops on the downtube, then the bottom bracket sits on a shelf-type angle. MLC had a handful of NOS ones last time I was there.


----------



## carlitos60

*More Pics??*

I'll Take a Rehab. over a Resto. Any Time!!!!!

Any More UpDates??


----------



## jpromo

carlitos60 said:


> I'll Take a Rehab. over a Resto. Any Time!!!!!
> 
> Any More UpDates??




Well she's up and riding now! Rides nicely! Chain is even quite smooth, a bit stretched but I flipped the rear sprocket so that I was riding on the fresh side of the teeth and that seems to have made a big difference. I stained the tires with tea but the effect wasn't dramatic enough for what it needs. I still need to age my brass ferrules to put on the grip ends like original.


----------



## willswares1220

It would be fun to see the finished product. 

Did you end up aging those tires to blend in with that original look on the rest of your bike?


----------



## jpromo

willswares1220 said:


> It would be fun to see the finished product.
> 
> Did you end up aging those tires to blend in with that original look on the rest of your bike?




I made the first step of rubbing them with tea but the effect wasn't dramatic enough for what these need to blend in. I'm not about to waste an ounce of coffee, so I think my next step will be the antique glaze that I used on the wheels.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin

Riding through Canada goose poop did a fine job of toning down my cream tires. We have lots of that here.


----------



## jpromo

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Riding through Canada goose poop did a fine job of toning down my cream tires. We have lots of that here.




That's not bad.. I'll just wear long pants and goggles in lieu of mudguards.


----------



## carlitos60

*What's Up!!!*

Where is the Peerless???


----------



## jpromo

Ask and ye shall receive. Here's some pictures from the event last weekend. The show is a car show with a wheelmen-run bike corral. Everything is pre-33. It's on the historical grounds of Greenfield Village. Classics cruising down antiquated streets. Put some good miles on the bike this weekend and it rides great. Very smooth and comfortable. Never got a picture of my bike on its own.. I forget these things.






























The tires look more appropriate in person. The white balance on my camera sets them as the "white" reference.





Blurry picture of the original grip with the ferrule I made from a tip by Bricycle's thread http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56058-Made-my-own-ferules-for-TOC-grips I patina'd it a bit too but that doesn't really show in the photo.


----------



## decotriumph

Thanks for the pictures at Greenfield Village. Those are cool. And the Peerless looks great.


----------



## Rambler

I saw the Peerless in person at the OCF show, it looked great, and after seeing the before photos at the beginning of this thread, I must say you did a very nice job bringing it back to life.


----------



## carlitos60

*Nice!!!!*

Nice Job Brooo!

Great Show, Some Nice Bikes!!!!!


----------



## willswares1220

As a Wheelmen member, I've gone there quite a few times in the past and had a great time being with fellow bicycle enthusiasts.
A nice group of guys & gals with some very interesting early bikes displayed as you can see.
Especially, coinciding with the early automobiles show. I usually ride a highwheeler in uniform and ride around those streets along with those early automobiles, trucks and sometimes an early motorcycle or two. There's even traffic cops directing traffic in vintage uniform. How cool is that? And of course there's the great Henry Ford museum that I'd recommend seeing along with The Wrights Bros. bicycle shop, as well as all of those other historic shop buildings, houses, etc. up and down those streets with many of the people dressed in period clothing for the public to enjoy.
Everyone should go at least once in their life! Thanks for sharing those photo's! Your bike looks nice with that family!

This year I didn't make it, but next year for sure!


----------



## jpromo

willswares1220 said:


> As a Wheelmen member, I've gone there quite a few times in the past and had a great time being with fellow bicycle enthusiasts.
> A nice group of guys & gals with some very interesting early bikes displayed as you can see.
> Especially, coinciding with the early automobiles show. I usually ride a highwheeler in uniform and ride around those streets along with those early automobiles, trucks and sometimes an early motorcycle or two. There's even traffic cops directing traffic in vintage uniform. How cool is that? And of course there's the great Henry Ford museum that I'd recommend seeing along with The Wrights Bros. bicycle shop, as well as all of those other historic shop buildings, houses, etc. up and down those streets with many of the people dressed in period clothing for the public to enjoy.
> Everyone should go at least once in their life! Thanks for sharing those photo's! Your bike looks nice with that family!
> 
> This year I didn't make it, but next year for sure!




It's one of my favorite places in all the land. The museum is fantastic and the historical events are top notch.



Rambler said:


> I saw the Peerless in person at the OCF show, it looked great, and after seeing the before photos at the beginning of this thread, I must say you did a very nice job bringing it back to life.




Thanks! The aim was to be able to put some comfortable miles on the machine while looking appropriate. And you took a better picture of my bike than I managed, so thank you for that.


----------



## Wheeled Relics

Vinegar wood wheel stressing bump


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Participating in this event, may be a tax deduction.
I know that participating in the civil war re-enactments can be.
Can anyone chime in on this?


----------



## jpromo

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Participating in this event, may be a tax deduction.
> I know that participating in the civil war re-enactments can be.
> Can anyone chime in on this?




Not a clue--4 free passes is enough incentive for me


----------



## 2jakes

*

Your bike & what you have done...is an inspiration !

*










Makes me want to"rehab" mine !


----------



## jpromo

2jakes said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to"rehab" mine ! *



*

Do it! It feels great to be able to hop on a wood-wheeler and just ride without worry.*


----------

